# Sick to my stomach..



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally got a shot at one good buck on my property tonight. Been hunting this buck solely for sometime. Since I have had some peep sight problems with my compound, I have been shooting my recurve. The buck came in at 340 just how I wanted him to, turned broadside and about 15-18 yards.. and I shot him in the shoulder.. so much for having another shot at this deer. Found my arrow and only had a couple inches penetration, no blood on arrow or broadhead, just fur. Broadhead was bent at the tip. Found drops of blood and followed for about 150 yards before it stopped...


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats a bummer! you never know he could stay in the area so stay with it. I got my buck on the 3rd. so I have been hunting does with my recurve, definitely a whole new challenge. I shoot my compound with fingers and sight pins but no peep sight, but still the recurve is alot harder. Good luck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Although the shot does not sound promising you should cover some ground on a non-hunting day and make sure he's not bedded up somewhere. Despite that it's not over as he can come right back down the same path behind a "hot" doe. You just don't know. I'm familliar with this situation as I shot the same buck twice in an 8 day period in the same block of woods a few years back. Hit him high the first time in "no man's land" and was sick over it. Hunted the other end of the block and here he comes again trailing a doe that walked right under my stand. This time he was not so lucky. Had my first entry and exit hole that was starting to scab over with a little pus. Positive it was the same deer as he had a partially busted left main beam. What is the odds of that???


----------



## jay74 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey bud I know the feeling.I shot a 150 class 8 point in shoulder 3 weeks ago.2 weeks to the date my best friend shot him. The same property. We know its was the same deer do to the wound on its shoulder. Ive haven been the same sence. Im proud he got it. But man oh man was I bumed out that my shot sucked so bad. All I can do is keep going out. Hope that this rut draws another into my stand location. On a funny note that deer would of look better on my wall.lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The important thing is that we all are "concerned" when we make a bad hit with arrow, bullet or slug. If you screw up on a hit - and it does not bother you - then you as a Sportman (Sportslady) have an issue.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

While I would still advocate looking for him, it sounds like this deer is alive and well. Have seen this happen many times. Twice Ive seen deer shot with an old broadhead embedded in the shoulder. The bucks were both walking around normally.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That deer is probably still in the area. That is where he lives. I shot a nice 8 years ago that I hit in the shoulder. We tracked and traced for an entire day. Nothing. 2 weeks later another guy hunting the property shot the same buck. He said he never even new it was shot until they were processing it. The broadhead was still in the opposite shoulder inside.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Its bad when this happens but its bow hunting if you hunt long enugh its going to happen no hunter wants this situation to occure but it just does just last wens my long time hunting buddy had the same situation and we spent hours on end searching for the buck to no avail wich I kind of knew going in that this could be the outcome but he shot a nice 10 two days lator n the same set just keep after it it will work out for you even though you still have the sick fealing in your stomach of what has transpired keep at it and good luck


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Look at the bright side, that buck will be fine, its a lot better than a gut shot and not being able to find the deer


----------



## BassinBowhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yall are right, it does make me feel better that it wasn't a gut shot. And it was much better to shoulder shoot him with my recurve than my compound. I won't be able to get back out until Saturday afternoon, hopefully the rut is still on and I get another shot at him!


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I kind of thought the rut was coming to a end, but this evening I was riding around the farm on a atv and out shot a doe with a nice buck right on her tracks and I watched him chasing her all thru the woods.


----------

